# Need help, only right track has power



## pass1 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi guy's!

I was out blowing tonight when suddently I noticed my hs928tcd had a hard time reversing out of the snow bank, after further inspection found that only the right track has power and has full speed on forward and reverse, but left track is dead.
In my head I taught myself... ''oh no, not another gear case pin failure''. 
So in the heated garage she went (to melt the snow on it so it will be easier to look at it tomorow) and I finished the job with my smaller hs624.
After looking at the gear case diagram, I'm confused cause looks like if it is the pin that failed I would not have power at all, but it is not the case, she is able to move but from right track only.
From the diagram below, tell me if I'm correct...
The power comes from transmission goes to gear #8, wich turn gear #9 therefore turning gear #22 then finally goes to #23 who rotate the shaft that turn both tracks.
So if I have power to the right track, I should technicaly have power to the left one too.

So... What could it be??


----------



## pass1 (Jan 24, 2015)

Alright, now I feel stupid! 
I found my problem, turned out that I lost pin #14 and clip 18 on the left track.
Those connect the shaft with the white wheel that drive the track.
I guess I was looking a lot deeper than it was needed.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

We have all been there. And sometimes with the snow and ice caked on the drive parts, makes it easy to overlook the obvious.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Glad you found the problem. Even better when it is cheap and easy.


----------



## pass1 (Jan 24, 2015)

I will just install a regular 1/4'' bolt and locknut for now until I order the correct part monday.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Maybe you got lucky and it is still in the snowbank. Wishful thinking huh?


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Very lucky .


----------



## Apple Guy (Sep 7, 2014)

pass1 said:


> Alright, now I feel stupid!
> I found my problem, turned out that I lost pin #14 and clip 18 on the left track.
> Those connect the shaft with the white wheel that drive the track.
> I guess I was looking a lot deeper than it was needed.



I am sorry to say, ANOTHER Honda gearbox issue.


Hey Robert, can you send all these gearbox issues to the Honda engineers and get a fix for this for us. Sell a kit with zero markup that gives use a new heavy duty gearbox and shaft set up so we don't keep seeing these gearbox issues.


----------



## pass1 (Jan 24, 2015)

Apple Guy said:


> I am sorry to say, ANOTHER Honda gearbox issue.
> 
> 
> Hey Robert, can you send all these gearbox issues to the Honda engineers and get a fix for this for us. Sell a kit with zero markup that gives use a new heavy duty gearbox and shaft set up so we don't keep seeing these gearbox issues.



My issue was *not* with the gear box, I just lost the pin that connect the sprocket to the shaft, the one on the track, the one indicated by the blue Arrow.


----------



## slick_cl (Nov 19, 2014)

This happened to me last week too!


----------

